# Anyone modelling Thames barges?



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

I try to sail on a different barge each year, and am currently building the Billings kit " Will " as the "Will Everard" in trade; I have amassed quite a lot of detail photos of rigging and fittings when sailing on various barges in the last few years. If anyone without easy access to the real thing needs detail photos of things like windlasses, crab winches, mast fittings,rigging, rudders etc I would be happy to share them if you PM me and let me know what you're looking for.
Happy modelling!
Steve H


----------

